# Girls of Lowrider Pre Party In Vegas



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

The Wonderfull Girls of Lowrider; Angelica Carerra(August 07 Cover), Nina marie (November 07 Cover)and Kim Lee (August Issue). Will be hosting the Girls of Lowrider Pre-Show Party in Las Vegas OCTOBER 6th. Located TBA so stay tuned! We will be offering a guest list, so stay posted


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

PM ME THE LOCATION, I'LL BE THERE WITH A BOWTIE ON LIKE IM GOIN TO PROM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Sep 23 2007, 05:17 PM~8853497
> *PM ME THE LOCATION, I'LL BE THERE WITH A BOWTIE ON LIKE IM GOIN TO PROM :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Sep 23 2007, 03:17 PM~8853497
> *PM ME THE LOCATION, I'LL BE THERE WITH A BOWTIE ON LIKE IM GOIN TO PROM :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




haha Forusre! I should be getting all the information this week!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

KEEP US POSTED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mk2 pete (Feb 14, 2004)

oh snap!

it'll be my 25th birthday on the sunday too!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I know my homie Phil has my backstage pass already..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Sep 23 2007, 01:00 PM~8852752
> *The Wonderfull Girls of Lowrider; Angelica Carerra(August 07 Cover), Nina marie (November 07 Cover)and Kim Lee (August Issue).  Will be hosting the Girls of Lowrider Pre-Show Party in Las Vegas OCTOBER 6th. Located TBA so stay tuned! We will be offering a guest list, so stay posted
> 
> 
> ...




dammmmmmmmmmm now i want 2 go :banghead:


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

HERE'S THE FLYER


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Sep 24 2007, 01:52 PM~8860235
> *HERE'S THE FLYER
> 
> 
> ...






:0


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sounds like fun!


----------



## slickrick (Jan 14, 2005)

damn it i wish a could go, next year for sure


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

hmmmm...is Toro invited???


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

Everyone is envited. It's not a private event. It's open to the public! It's going to be off the hook. Mrs. Pam Rodriguez will be there also... And more Celebrity performances!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Sep 24 2007, 07:46 PM~8862303
> *Everyone is envited. It's not a private event. It's open to the public! It's going to be off the hook. Mrs. Pam Rodriguez will be there also... And more Celebrity performances!!!!
> *


will cameras be allowed??? just checking...I don't want to have to "coat check" my stuff...hehehe


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Sep 24 2007, 07:46 PM~8862303
> *Everyone is envited. It's not a private event. It's open to the public! It's going to be off the hook. Mrs. Pam Rodriguez will be there also... And more Celebrity performances!!!!
> *


 :0 

she is badd!!


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

Not too sure about the camera thing. I'll ask!
Nina


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 24 2007, 08:09 PM~8861975
> *hmmmm...is Toro invited???
> *


you better be,......your a model magnet...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 25 2007, 12:26 AM~8864650
> *you better be,......your a model magnet...
> *


them broads love publicity!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0  

let us know where and what the cover charges are lookin like


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

we'll be there  :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

KEEP ME POSTED I WANT TO GO I WILL BE IN VEGAS


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

*MEN COVER $30.00
*WOMEN COVER $20.00
*DRESS CODE-UPSCALE

NOT TOO SURE IF THE PRICES WILL CHANGE, AS OF RIGHT NOW THAT'S WHAT THEY ARE. BASICALLY NORMAL VEGAS CLUB PRICES.




NINA


----------

